
Silicon Alley Insider goes Slinkset. - terpua
http://slinksetmatch.com/2008/09/08/silicon-alley-insider-goes-slinkset/
======
netcan
I have a feeling this is has been talked to death, but i haven't seen it.

What is the range for core-member group size for which Slinkset/Reddit/HN -
like is advisable. Naturally, there's a lot of squeeze room depending on the
activity of member but... Anyone have upper/lower limits?

~~~
brett
That's a really good question. We've got some data to that end, but don't have
a definitive answer yet.

My sense so far is that surprisingly few people can make it work, but the
interaction changes a bit. With everyone using feed readers the site can move
at much slower pace than something like news.yc. We use slinkset internally w/
just 2 people and it's helpful, but again it's a slightly different format
(e.g. we disable voting for that).

~~~
netcan
I see what you mean. Naturally, there are various uses for the system,
especially with minor variations. But what I really meant was as a social news
site.

BTW, do you have any sense of ceilings?

